# Drill Press Table Height Adjustment Update



## Tmate (Oct 6, 2020)

Several weeks ago, I posted some pictures of how I used a hydraulic jack from an engine hoist to adjust the height on my stubborn Walker Turner drill press table.  Today I found a use for some Bugo rack and pinion torch holding apparatus I bought off eBay a couple of years ago.  Bugo manufactures equipment for use by the ship building industry in fabricating ship hulls, among other things.

It turns out that one of the rack and pinion assemblies proved ideal for attaching to my old Walker Turner to adjust the table height.  I knew that stuff would come in handy one day.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 6, 2020)

Nice, much cleaner than the jack....

JOhn


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 7, 2020)

Walker-Turner Overdrive!


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 7, 2020)

Tmate said:


> Several weeks ago, I posted some pictures of how I used a hydraulic jack from an engine hoist to adjust the height on my stubborn Walker Turner drill press table.  Today I found a use for some Bugo rack and pinion torch holding apparatus I bought off eBay a couple of years ago.  Bugo manufactures equipment for use by the ship building industry in fabricating ship hulls, among other things.
> 
> It turns out that one of the rack and pinion assemblies proved ideal for attaching to my old Walker Turner to adjust the table height.  I knew that stuff would come in handy one day.


I learn something off H-M everyday. Never heard of those, don’t know how they would apply to torches or ship building, but what a perfect application for the DP.


----------



## hman (Oct 9, 2020)

Just for fun I did a search for Bugo (Bug-o) on the interwebs.  Turns out their rack-and-pinions are part of a guide system for welding.










						GO-FER® IV | | Bug-O Systems
					

The GO-FER® IV is a portable, versatile and robust tractor designed for all your cutting and welding needs.




					bugo.com


----------

